# IronWorker



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been wanting an ironworker for years. Have been looking at Uni-Hydro, Scotchman, and Edwards. Who here has one, and which? I'm looking for something around 50 ton shear capacity.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I've gotten some stuff from here before. Not an ironworker. Talk to Jim L. Have you seen this web site yet? Ask him what the ironworker special is. I stopped by their place one time with a truck and picked up some stuff. Lots of new and used industrial equipment.

http://www.industrialmachinery.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=825_821


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a Scotsman myself and I really like it. I shear and bend a lot of black iron, but a gas axe / plasma cutter works well too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One of the many toys I'd love to have, but have no room for


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We have an Edwards "Jaws IV" 55 ton in our shop. The greatest addition for work we have. We manufacture machines for lead shot recovery and use the ironworker for many functions. Be sure and tighten the punches and check them if ongoing work as they will slightly loosen and round the punch. Mostly the 1/2 oblong and larger tools. We got ours used for $5,000.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

The high school I went to had (and still does) a uni-hydro...believe it's the 56 ton model. Absolutely phenomenal piece of machinery. I would die to have one in our shop.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've looked at them for years, but just can't justify the expense and the space to be able to do something I can already do a little faster/easier. A friend has a 55 Ton Edwards that I can use but its usually too much trouble to haul stuff over there. Now if I could find a cheap, used one, that might change my mind.....


----------



## wadek (May 28, 2015)

We had a Scotchman in a shop I used to work at. It had been abused for years before I worked there and it still worked great. Sure saves a lot of time vs putting a bunch of flat bar through the bandsaw or punching a couple hundred holes instead of drilling! One of my friends had a Piranha and he seemed to like it... That is one thing I do miss about working in a repair shop is the variety of tools available. Now we get everything laser cut and formed so when I try to go work on a personal project after hours I just get frustrated.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

We have an old massive one at work. It hardly gets used for "paying" jobs anymore because we have a CNC punch press for thin stuff and thicker stuff gets waterjet/laser cut. Most of the hours on the ironworker are guys using it for their own stuff. I love it! If making something why drill holes when you can punch slots? If you can afford one, and have the space get one. They are worth it!


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We are using ours right now to crush 2 3/8 drill pipe to eliminate fish mouthing for our new cow pens. It works perfect, way faster and better to weld. We have a couple miles of pipe to work.....


----------

